# Any ideals on brick fireplace install?



## TVMan (Oct 19, 2014)

I live in the south charlotte area and have a CMU block wall the homeowner wants installed...Problem I got is I drilled a couple small holes and it looks like the inside of the cinder block were filled with concrete...any thought ideals would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

